# My 6206/26 experiment



## GregT (May 22, 2014)

All,

TUGgers know that I've spent a great deal of time and energy (and money) trying to increase my chances to book a Week 26 3BR at MOC.  I own a Week 25 3BR and I know (thanks to Dioxide's excellent work in Trust filings) that the contiguous Week 26 resides in the Trust.

So, I've purchased Trust Points and cobbled together some other Trust points from different sources to try to increase my odds of booking Week 26.  I think (but am not sure) that Trust Points are my best chance of getting the week.   I know how Captain Ahab must have felt, except I hope I'm better balanced than he was...........

Well next week is when the 13 month window opens up, and Tuesday morning is my first crack at booking 6206/26.   I've been watching Marriott's inventory loading patterns of 3BR OFs, and they are unpredictable, to say the list.

As an example, I know there is a Week 25 in the Trust, but nothing loaded online at 6am this Tuesday -- 13 months out, and when I called (granted, at 7am because of a work meeting -- dratted work), there was nothing available to me.  Conversely, a Week 24 did load online 13 months out (but recall that I own a Week 24 and redeemed it for points -- so that may have been my week).

But what is more interesting than the erratic MOC loading is Kauai Lagoons.  On Tuesday when I called, there also wasn't a Kauai Lagoons 3BR OF available 13 months out (and there are two in the Trust).   I am watching KL with interest, because I think Marriott is loading these Trust 3BR's 12 months out (May 2015 is appearing now), not 13 months out.  

So....it's not clear what Marriott is doing with their Trust inventory, which significantly impacts my ability to reserve 6206.    Alas, wiser TUGgers than me expressed concern that this exact thing would happen.    I will keep TUGgers apprised, but my current expectation is that 6206/26 won't be there next Tuesday morning when inventory loads, and I will try again 12 months out.  This will be awkward because I will be in Maui -- and the phones open at 3am Hawaii time.....

We will see....you've all lived this with me for the last 9 months and so I wanted to pass along the latest.  FYI, I've accumulated 9,650 Trust Points for the specific purpose of a 6 day reservation in 2015.  Wish me luck....

Best,

Greg


----------



## StevenTing (May 22, 2014)

Good luck.  Interested to hear the results.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 22, 2014)

GregT said:


> -- and the phones open at 3am Hawaii time...



Been there done that. Good luck. I'll be on the phone Tuesday morning hoping to secure my MOW, NCV and KBC July weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2014)

So the phones open at 3am HST, will online inventory load (if it loads) show up at 6:00pm the day before?


----------



## Jwerking (May 23, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> We will see....you've all lived this with me for the last 9 months and so I wanted to pass along the latest.  FYI, I've accumulated 9,650 Trust Points for the specific purpose of a 6 day reservation in 2015.  Wish me luck....



Good luck, Greg, you deserve it with all the research you have done on Trust Pts and your generosity in sharing that info.  

Yikes, 9650 Pts - that is a lot!

Reminds me of the days when I use to try to figure out when the airlines would load their award seats for the Xmas and Easter holidays.  Of course, these days it is no longer an issue - they don't even have them anymore for the holidays - at least not for Xmas.


----------



## mjm1 (May 23, 2014)

Good luck Greg. You've worked hard to get to this point, so I hope it all works out for you, whether next week or next month. It will be interesting to see what you find.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2014)

When you do get the reservation, we will all have to wait another year to see if they actually place you in 6206.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 23, 2014)

good morning

Gregster...

You are going to get your ressie..and then on 6/18 we will toast your success at Beach House on Kauai!!! All 11 of us!!!!

My work has been off the charts busy... I need my 16 days in Hawaii and my week in 6206!!!!


----------



## m61376 (May 26, 2014)

Hope to see a  post at 9:01 tomorrow morning! Good luck!!


----------



## MabelP (May 26, 2014)

You are going to get it. I've got the feeling!!! Dying to hear what happens.


----------



## taffy19 (May 26, 2014)

I also keep my fingers crossed for you, Greg. You'll have a better chance with points than with an exchange in II for this resort any time, I believe.  Owners would rent it out or do one of the other Marriott deals like a Safari or visiting interesting cities where there are no timeshares.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 26, 2014)

good evening!!!

Go Greg GO!!!!!:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## ilene13 (May 26, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow Greg


----------



## Quimby4 (May 27, 2014)

Big day tomorrow Greg T. Good Luck!


----------



## siesta (May 27, 2014)

good luck to you, sir. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Docklander (May 27, 2014)

I can't believe how invested I seem to be in you getting this unit! I think I care about it more than I care about my own reservation needs  Lots of luck Greg.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2014)

good morning...

This is like the final of "idol"..the suspense is killing me....:whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## GregT (May 27, 2014)

All,

Thank you for the positive vibes -- it worked!

I'm very happy to say that there was a 3BR OF available for booking this morning and I picked up my six days!!!!   I'm really happy about this and excited that it worked out as I had hoped.

And Kudos to Marriott for loading it 13 months out.   I will next need to make the 6206 Room Request but think I am good!   I think getting the reservation was the hard part.

Thanks again to TUGgers for the good wishes!

Best,

Greg


----------



## sb2313 (May 27, 2014)

Congrats!  And thank you for sharing your plans and journey in obtaining this reservation, it has been very interesting and an education in some of the finer points of how the Marriott system works.


----------



## GrayFal (May 27, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you for the positive vibes -- it worked!
> 
> ...




WaY to go....my next question was going to be how do you know it will be 6206. Is it the only unit 3BR OF that is in the trust for that week?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (May 27, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> WaY to go....my next question was going to be how do you know it will be 6206. Is it the only unit 3BR OF that is in the trust for that week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, 6206 is the only 3BR OF that is in the Trust.   Additionally, I've spoken a couple of times to the room assignments coordinator who has indicated that (while nothing can be guaranteed) it is in MOC's interest to keep me in the same room because 1) happy owner and 2) reduced housekeeping burden.   Because I also have a really early time stamp, I have all three of these in my favor.

So.....I'm really happy that it worked!  Thanks again for the positive vibes!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2014)

good morning

Way to go!!!:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:

technically, it has to work..the unit is in the Trust.  Greg has enuf Trust points to snag it and he is PP.  Thus 13 months it should be available.  It might not have been available to Legacy points...  The only fly in the ointment, would be if someone with over 9K Trust points had a faster atomic clock and targeted this unit!!!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 27, 2014)

Great news Greg!!. We got what we wanted today as well.


----------



## Fasttr (May 27, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> It might not have been available to Legacy points.



First things first Greg...Congrats!!!

Puck's point is an important one....and was very much the underlying current behind your approach of gathering Trust points to snag your beloved unit/week.  I am assuming you were so hurried to snag the unit, you didn't spend much time testing the system at time of booking to see if you could have actually snagged the unit with Legacy points.  I guess when you get the ressie confirmation from Marrriott.com you will be able to at least see if it says MVC Trust or MVC Exchange on it.  Seemingly, if it was the only one....and loaded at 13 months, that it will say MVC Trust....but will be interesting to see for sure.


----------



## Docklander (May 27, 2014)

Great news!!! I'll have to see if I can get a look at this 3 bed when we're at the MOC in August. In the meantime I can go back to worrying about my own reservations


----------



## sjsharkie (May 27, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you for the positive vibes -- it worked!
> 
> ...



Congrats, Greg!

Glad to here it worked out for you.

-ryan


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2014)

Greg, I am so happy that your plan worked out for you and the trust points were loaded exactly 13 months out so you don't have to try a second time.

Your early time stamp and being in the right condo already gave you the edge over someone else who had enough trust points too but the condo placement wouldn't be that crucial for most people if there were more 3 BR units in the trust.

Is there a good supply of 2 BR oceanfront condos already in the trust so other owners can follow your plan with staying in the same condo too?

They would have to be timely and persistent to pull it off too but would save a lot of money and not minding the challenge and uncertainty.

Have a great time in June and meeting Puck in Kauai!


----------



## m61376 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## puckmanfl (May 27, 2014)

good evening

good ol' puck gets his first crack at 6206 in 11 days!!!  I went more conventional route...private rental from owner.... used $$$ from ski trip psuedorentals to pay for it!!!

Then off to Kauai on 6/14 to meet Mr. 6206....  

Now the Gregster has to purchase the grape for the combined family dinner at beach house 6/18....  I will be the asst. chef at the BBQ..  Gregster is chef in chief...


----------



## mjm1 (May 27, 2014)

Greg, congratulations. That is outstanding news. All of your hard work and calculations paid off. 

Fun stuff!

Mike


----------



## MabelP (May 27, 2014)

I just walked in from work and had to check to see if you got it. Congrats!!! Very excited for you.


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations. I wanted to check earlier but I try to keep myself away from tug when I'm supposed to be working.

Ian


----------



## puckmanfl (May 28, 2014)

good morning...

never take yourself away from TUG...

It's all TUG all the time...

all my friends say..."Are you at that Timeshare Blog again?"


----------



## puckmanfl (May 28, 2014)

good morning....

Getting Back to serious issues here...

It seems inevitable that the Gregster will be in 6206 for his new ressie...

Follow the bouncing puck....

All of the 3 bedrooms at MOC L/N towers are fixed week ownership!!!!  The only one in Trust is 6206.  Since the others are fixed week, the owners should be using them or renting.. Leaving 6206 as only unit open!!!! Doubt fixed wek 3 BR MOC owners are trading in II, however they do get lots of DC points, so it is possible that one of these units was turned in for DC points.. and under MVCD control...

but regardless 6206 has to be open....


----------



## mpizza (May 28, 2014)

Great news!  Love it when a plan comes together!

Maria


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 28, 2014)

I recently read a story about how anticipation of something special is almost as good and sometimes is even better than the real thing because the anticipation is always positive where sometimes the experience comes up short for one reason or another.

This is a good example of this where Greg and many others put some much into a plan that when the plan works its a pretty darn good feelings. Maybe not quite the same as actually experiencing a 3BDRM Maui OF but a very good feeling nonetheless.


----------



## GregT (May 28, 2014)

All,

I'm still really happy about this -- interestingly, I got the email and this is an MVC Exchange.   Therefore, I can't tell if the underlying unit is sourced from the Trust or whether it was a 3BR that was redeemed by its owner for points.    MVC Exchange certainly suggests a redeemed unit.

I hope it is the latter because every 3BR that is available with points increases the probability that I will get a reservation, which is what I believe is the key.  Once I have the reservation, I will rely on the combination of 1) happy owner 2) reduced housekeeping burden and 3) early time stamp that will encourage Marriott to leave me in 6206.

This means that I could potentially book a future Week 26 3BR with Elected Points, and will not have to rely on Trust Points.   Interesting....

Thanks again for the kind thoughts!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (May 28, 2014)

good morning

Greg... 

You will get the 6 day extension every year for the following reasons...

Not many owners sitting around with 10K DC points required to pull this off.

If someone (like myself has the points) not likely to blow them off on just 6 days...only Greg is guaranteed week before...

he has an atomic clock...set for take off at exactly the correct time....

If elected points work..it is even better for shlubs like me... (with orphan poins !!!)

Don't worry Greg..will never compete with you for this ressie

it's all yours...

will be experiencing 6206 in 10 days...

you know pix are forthcoming with full disclosure and daily check in!!!!


----------



## GregT (Jun 10, 2015)

All,

Hawaii trip coming soon!!!!!  Aulani for three days, than Maui Ocean Club for 13 days....looking forward to it!

But updating my thread.....in the end, the 6206 experiment failed.    My experiment was to secure a reservation for six nights in a 3BR during Week 26 using points, and then connect it to my owned 3BR fixed week 25, so I could stay the entire time in a single unit, more specifically, 6206.

But....I couldn't get Maui Ocean Club to leave me in 6206 for the continuation of my trip.   There is another reservation, pure points, that checks in on Sunday the 28th for 8 nights and one of us would need to move rooms.  And the person who will change rooms is me.

At first I was pretty tweaked about this, considering all of the history.   I had a lengthy conversation with David Wong about it (who is a stand-up guy, I really like him) and he told that the adjacent guest was similar to me in profile (multi-week MOC owner/early reservation time stamp, but on a single reservation not two reservations) and that there was a very special occasion that was compelling such that he be allowed to stay.

The thing that resonated with me was the special occasion part -- David was very passionate that this was something special and unique that was planned during this guests trip.  

And that got me over my being tweaked about my room switch. (and I'm still going to Maui after all.)

I don't know what the special occasion is.   But I have a soft spot for veterans, so I'd like to think it is a veteran renewing his vows on July 4th, maybe even a WWII vet.  That would be awesome -- I'm not trying to be sarcastic here -- I was bummed about it, and then the thought hit me that maybe it's a veteran celebrating a July 4th wedding anniversary.  I'd change rooms for that guy any day, without a second thought.  Heck, I'd buy him dinner (now I hope the real reason is not because its some kid's Sweet 16 )  Since I'll never know, I'd rather think about the vet.

Meanwhile, David is doing what is possible to try to make my room change as painless as possible and I'm sure he will.   

Just closing the loop on this long topic -- but bittersweet ending to the long tale.  In my world, fixed weeks > floating weeks > points.

On July 4th, please join me in a toast to the veteran who is renewing his vows (and if you read in the Maui Bugle about a raging birthday party for a Hollywood celebrity, don't tell me about it).

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 10, 2015)

What I'm most impressed with, Greg, is that they were willing to work with you and another owner, leaving you both feeling assured that they're still very concerned with owners' satisfaction.

I'll toast to your veteran celebrating his special anniversary, no problem, but I'll also toast to you getting what you want sooner rather than later.  In my view it doesn't matter what they consider worthy of prioritization but it matters very much that they give all owners equal and fair consideration, on a rotating basis if necessary.  This experience should put you at or near the top of the list for VIP-of-the-Week, next time.  

One positive is that because of the move you'll go into a sparkly clean unit midway through your stay.  We do it all the time switching between oceanvista and oceanside units at SurfWatch and believe me, it's a good feeling.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 10, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you for the positive vibes -- it worked!
> 
> ...


Greg (or anyone)-

I haven't been following too closely. Is this a fixed week?


----------



## dneveu (Jun 11, 2015)

Greg,  thanks for the update on how the property has worked with you and the other owner.  I am glad to hear things will work out and that you are not upset.  We will drink a toast on the 4th to celebrate.  

We are not owners at this property.  We stayed for the first time in a MM1 oceanfront villa in October last year.   It was our first Maui trip.  On the last night of our stay I had a freak accident and broke my ankle and sprained the other ankle off path that runs behind all the hotels.  We were near the Sheraton.   Talk about an ordeal.   The Maui ER advised that based on X-rays I would need surgery and recommended I get home to LA quickly to deal with the next steps.  The Marriott property was amazing at helping us through the entire ordeal and helping us get us off, safely, early the next morning to the airport.  While we will likely never go back to Maui we have fond memories of the trip, the property, and the Marriott staff who are first rate.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Greg (or anyone)-
> 
> I haven't been following too closely. Is this a fixed week?



Greg reserved his Week 25 which is a fixed Week in Unit 6206; he also reserved the following 6-day interval in the same unit/view type using DC Trust Points.  Because he knows that a Week 26/Unit 6206 has been conveyed to the DC Trust, he requested and was hoping that he'd be able to stay in the same unit for the entire 13-night stay.  Now for whatever reason Marriott is instead giving the priority placement to a DC Trust Member who reserved the same unit/view type interval with a check-in date one day after (if I'm reading the resort calendar correctly?) Greg's Points reservation.  So Greg will be placed in his fixed Week 25/Unit 6206 but will have to move from that unit to another for his subsequent 6-day Points stay.

I think that's it; Greg will correct me if it's wrong.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 11, 2015)

We stay multiple weeks (on separate reservations) at many different properties. There are so many variables to staying in the same villa that we sometimes have to move. Most resorts will accommodate you if they can. As in this case, it's sometimes impossible. It's usually a minor inconvenience during a pleasant stay. We will also be at MOC for 4 weeks beginning 6/27. The 4th of July is a lot of fun at this property.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 11, 2015)

To the OP -- If I were there it would be difficult for me NOT to lurk outside of infamous unit 6206 to see who was given this room.

I'd also be open to having a new experience in whatever room is assigned as long as it has a great ocean view.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Thinking about it, it's possible that the other guy is being prioritized because his Points stay will impact Week 27 (Sun-Fri = 6 nights of Week 26 and Sat-Mon = 2 nights of Week 27) while Greg's won't.  Maybe all other Week 27 similar fixed view/size units are being used by those Weeks Owners, or, they're moving Greg because it's less of an inconvenience to move him for 6 nights than it would be to move the other guy for 2?  Although if that were the case it's easily explained and understood, no reason to not tell Greg outright that's the reason.

Again, if I'm reading the resort calendar incorrectly then none of this makes sense in which case, Greg, you can feel free to slap me upside my head and tell me to stop confusing the issue.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Greg reserved his Week 25 which is a fixed Week in Unit 6206; he also reserved the following 6-day interval in the same unit/view type using DC Trust Points.  Because he knows that a Week 26/Unit 6206 has been conveyed to the DC Trust, he requested and was hoping that he'd be able to stay in the same unit for the entire 13-night stay.  Now for whatever reason Marriott is instead giving the priority placement to a DC Trust Member who reserved the same unit/view type interval with a check-in date one day after (if I'm reading the resort calendar correctly?) Greg's Points reservation.  So Greg will be placed in his fixed Week 25/Unit 6206 but will have to move from that unit to another for his subsequent 6-day Points stay.
> 
> I think that's it; Greg will correct me if it's wrong.


Thanks Sue. I should clarify my question: is week 26 also a fixed week? And further, I assume when you say "Greg reserved his Week 25 which is a fixed Week in Unit 6206" that such fixed weeks are also fixed unit?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 11, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Thanks Sue. I should clarify my question: is week 26 also a fixed week? And further, I assume when you say "Greg reserved his Week 25 which is a fixed Week in Unit 6206" that such fixed weeks are also fixed unit?



All 3 bdrm units were initially fixed weeks.  Any weeks not sold by June of 2010 went into the trust.  Also, weeks acquired by Marriott's ROFR go into the trust.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 11, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> All 3 bdrm units were initially fixed weeks.  Any weeks not sold by June of 2010 went into the trust.  Also, weeks acquired by Marriott's ROFR go into the trust.


Thanks, this makes more sense. I didn't understand how they could just reserve the week and make available for DC points reservation. Now I get it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2015)

davidvel said:


> Thanks Sue. I should clarify my question: is week 26 also a fixed week? And further, I assume when you say "Greg reserved his Week 25 which is a fixed Week in Unit 6206" that such fixed weeks are also fixed unit?





GaryDouglas said:


> All 3 bdrm units were initially fixed weeks.  Any weeks not sold by June of 2010 went into the trust.  Also, weeks acquired by Marriott's ROFR go into the trust.



I believe they're all fixed Units as well as Weeks?

The more I think about this the more it makes sense that Unit 6206 may be the only unit that's available for Trust Points usage for both Weeks 26 and 27, which is what's required for the other guy to be placed in a single unit for his single 8-night reservation.  He wouldn't have been able to book the reservation if a unit wasn't available for all 8 nights at the time he requested it, right?  But Greg can be moved on the check-out/in day of his two consecutive reservations because Points aren't ever fixed and unit placement isn't guaranteed for anything but fixed Unit ownerships (which are rare birds in the Marriott system.)

But again - why wouldn't they just say this when Greg asked, instead of giving him a song-and-dance about the other guy's request being accommodated due to a more special occasion?


----------



## GregT (Jun 11, 2015)

Sue,

 There are four different fixed week 27 three bedrooms in the trust. However, only 6206 is a contiguous unit with both week 26 and week 27 in the trust. Accordingly, under all scenarios someone had to move on a Saturday.   

You can argue either way -  that they should give priority to the person with the single point reservation, or that they should give priority to the person who is extending a home week. 

Acknowledging that I am conflicted, I believe they should extend someone with a home week, versus a pure points owner.   Changing rooms is a risk when making a point reservation that overlays a fixed week system. When I stayed at  certain Wyndham properties, which were similar point overlays on fixed weeks, the reservation confirmation would tell us that there was a chance we would have to change rooms on the Saturday. I would think Marriott should highlight the same issue to its point users.  

Although I'm glad Marriott is working with us, they really should make clear who has priority, a home week owner looking to extend the room, or a pure point user who is making a single reservation.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Hmmmm.  If I make a single Points reservation I expect that I'll be staying in the same unit for the entire length of that reservation.  Whether it's with Trust or Exchange Points, regardless of where, when, how many days or in what particular unit configuration, if my entire stay is covered by one single reservation number then I expect they will not be moving me from unit to unit.  I also don't want them to confirm a reservation request for me if they can't place me in a single unit for the entire length of stay, unless they give me separate reservation numbers for each segment.

Greg, you do have that expectation, that a single Points reservation can be broken up into different units?  Maybe with Wyndham it's okay but you're saying that Wyndham notifies owners/members of the possibility when using Points.  I've never seen anything remotely close to that statement issued by Marriott, and I don't want it to be a Marriott practice.  One reservation number, one key - that's what works for me.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 11, 2015)

I really need to stop thinking about this thread.  

Greg, I'm sorry, but you've lost me.  Based on what you've said I don't agree that you and the other guy had an equal shot at Unit 6206 for the days of your reservations that are within Week 26.  I don't think, like you do, that it can be argued either way.  I think it's a slam-dunk in the other guy's favor.

If 6206 is the only unit that's available through the Trust for the consecutive Weeks 26 and 27, and the other guy's single reservation includes days from each of those Weeks while yours only includes days from Week 26 ... there's no question in my mind that the other guy should get it.  No question at all.  If a single unit hadn't been available at the time he requested an 8-day stay, Owner Services wouldn't have been able to issue him a confirmation number for his desired stay.  Or, they could have told him then that he could book all 8 days in segments with a separate confirmation number for each, giving him the choice of booking it knowing then that he may have to move.  I believe a single reservation number guarantees a single unit for the entire stay, and in this case the limited inventory for the particular unit configuration plays a very big part.

You, on the other hand, knew when you booked each segment of your stay that only your fixed Week/Unit segment had a guaranteed placement in that particular unit.  While your Owner status can play a part in unit placement, it comes nowhere near what I think would be required to justify impacting another owner's/member's reservation to the extent that leaving you in 6206 would have impacted the other guy's single reservation.

I still think you're in the running for VIP-of-the-Week next time - if similar inventory issues aren't in play - but we'll probably forever disagree on this.


----------



## GregT (Jun 12, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> If 6206 is the only unit that's available through the Trust for the consecutive Weeks 26 and 27, and the other guy's single reservation includes days from each of those Weeks while yours only includes days from Week 26 ... there's no question in my mind that the other guy should get it.  No question at all.  *If a single unit hadn't been available at the time he requested an 8-day stay, Owner Services wouldn't have been able to issue him a confirmation number for his desired stay.*  Or, they could have told him then that he could book all 8 days in segments with a separate confirmation number for each, giving him the choice of booking it knowing then that he may have to move.  I believe a single reservation number guarantees a single unit for the entire stay, and in this case the limited inventory for the particular unit configuration plays a very big part.



Why do you say that?  The system shows availability that crosses rooms, and I can book a 3 night reservation, checking in Friday that is backed by two entirely different rooms (one night on Friday, two nights starting Saturday).  That reservation requires a room change.   Crossing Saturday introduces the risk of a room change, whether it's 3 days or 8 days.

Marriott should clarify if their policy is to favor a single points reservation over a home week owner that is trying to extend their home unit.  That may be their intention.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Hawaii trip coming soon!!!!!  Aulani for three days, than Maui Ocean Club for 13 days....looking forward to it!
> 
> ...


Greg, are they going to put you in another 3 BR oceanfront now?  Could it be in the Lahaina or Napili Villas?  

I hope for you that it will be a floor where there is no concrete at the bottom part of the balcony so you can look straight down since you haven't seen one of these balconies yet.

Still not fun to have to move but you may be in one of the units that have this type of view and you do not need to take your bar stool outside.  That is a good idea but the 2 BR lanai is just too small to take more furniture out but the view from inside makes up for it.

I have seen the open balcony (lanai) and it is really nice because we visited someone who stayed in one of these units so I am hoping that you will get that too.

Have a great vacation as it is getting close.


----------



## jewls (Jun 12, 2015)

What resort is MOC?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> Why do you say that?  The system shows availability that crosses rooms, and I can book a 3 night reservation, checking in Friday that is backed by two entirely different rooms (one night on Friday, two nights starting Saturday).  That reservation requires a room change.   Crossing Saturday introduces the risk of a room change, whether it's 3 days or 8 days.
> 
> Marriott should clarify if their policy is to favor a single points reservation over a home week owner that is trying to extend their home unit.  That may be their intention.



To me this isn't a priority placement issue between Weeks Owners and Points Users; it's simply a matter of accommodating each single reservation with a single check-in and check-out day (within the inventory parameters of Weeks and Points.)  IMO that's infinitely more important on the placement scale than any owner's/member's request to stay in a single unit over a period of multiple reservations.  In this case between the two of you the only guaranteed placement is your fixed Week 25/Unit 6206.  Beyond that placement you are both being accommodated according to the inventory and placement rules.

I just haven't ever heard of someone checking into a Points stay with a single reservation number only to learn that they have to be moved from unit to unit.  It follows, logically I think, that the system is designed to prevent booking such a stay unless separate reservation numbers are assigned to each segment.  If separate confirmation numbers are issued then of course moving is a possibility, but not within a single reservation.

Is there anyone on TUG who has come across this, who has had to change units during a multi-day stay that was covered by only one reservation number?  It can't happen using Weeks; I doubt it can happen using Points.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

jewls said:


> What resort is MOC?



Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2015)

jewls said:


> What resort is MOC?



The problem is that there are two "Ocean Clubs" in the Marriott Vacation Club system. One in Maui and one in Aruba. When people use M, some confuse it with "Marriott" and think Aruba instead of Maui. Not so much in this thread, but in others.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 12, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> To me this isn't a priority placement issue between Weeks Owners and Points Users; it's simply a matter of accommodating each single reservation with a single check-in and check-out day (within the inventory parameters of Weeks and Points.)  IMO that's infinitely more important on the placement scale than any owner's/member's request to stay in a single unit over a period of multiple reservations.  In this case between the two of you the only guaranteed placement is your fixed Week 25/Unit 6206.  Beyond that placement you are both being accommodated according to the inventory and placement rules.
> 
> I just haven't ever heard of someone checking into a Points stay with a single reservation number only to learn that they have to be moved from unit to unit.  It follows, logically I think, that the system is designed to prevent booking such a stay unless separate reservation numbers are assigned to each segment.  If separate confirmation numbers are issued then of course moving is a possibility, but not within a single reservation.
> 
> Is there anyone on TUG who has come across this, who has had to change units during a multi-day stay that was covered by only one reservation number?  It can't happen using Weeks; I doubt it can happen using Points.



GregT....I gotta go with SueDonJ on this one.

If I were to make an 8 night DC point ressie, I would expect to stay in the same room for the entire length of my stay.  Alternatively, if in order to get my 8 nights, I had to make a 5 night ressie and a 3 night ressie to secure my dates, then I would HOPE that in the end, I would get to stay in the same room, but I would go in realizing there is a possibility I may be moved according to my two reservations.


----------



## GregT (Jun 12, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> GregT....I gotta go with SueDonJ on this one.
> 
> If I were to make an 8 night DC point ressie, I would expect to stay in the same room for the entire length of my stay.



Oh, I definitely agree that the person who is making the 8 night DC point reservation expects to stay in the same room for the entire length of the stay.

But is that the right expectation in a _points overlay on a fixed week system_?   Why do we think the system doesn't allow a reservation that crosses a Saturday, with the inventory sourced from different underlying units?  I know I've seen several instances with Friday check-in's that cross Saturday -- and there wasn't a Trust week to support one or both of the weeks.   

But back to who gets priority.   To take an extreme example, if Joe checks vacationclub.com today, and sees a newly available 8-day reservation in late June 2015 that crosses a Saturday, should Joe get a room preference over the home resort owner extending their week?

Is that what TUGgers think?  Maybe it is.

I reiterate, I think Marriott should simply make clear if it prioritizes a single points reservation over a home resort owner extending their week.   There can only be a few of us that this affects, but the clarity would be appreciated.

I'm certainly not going to redeem my 6206 for points only to try to book it back again with the points, but I would not book another 3BR to try to append it, because I will be out of luck every time to someone who can overlap my last day of occupancy, and who crosses a Saturday.

And for the record -- the answer that I would completely agree with is if the pure points reservation is using 100% Trust Points -- because then they are truly booking inventory that "they own".  Then they should get the reservation.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> Oh, I definitely agree that the person who is making the 8 night DC point reservation expects to stay in the same room for the entire length of the stay.
> 
> But is that the right expectation in a _points overlay on a fixed week system_?   *Why do we think the system doesn't allow a reservation that crosses a Saturday, with the inventory sourced from different underlying units?*  I know I've seen several instances with Friday check-in's that cross Saturday -- and there wasn't a Trust week to support one or both of the weeks.



I have seen many times where a multi night ressie is not available, but if I check using the flex toggle looking at 1 night increments, there is availability on each night that I need.  I am assuming that is the systems way of telling me that there is not one contiguous string of nights in a single villa available to be booked for the multi night ressie I originally desired.


----------



## GregT (Jun 12, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> I have seen many times where a multi night ressie is not available, but if I check using the flex toggle looking at 1 night increments, there is availability on each night that I need.  I am assuming that is the systems way of telling me that there is not one contiguous string of nights in a single villa available to be booked for the multi night ressie I originally desired.



Okay, so I've seen it both ways 

Back to my question -- in a points overlay on a fixed week system, should the point user get room preference over home resort owners for the reservation that crosses a Saturday.

Yes or No


I would vote:

Yes they should get preference if they are using Trust Points to book a week sourced from the Trust; 

or

Yes they should get the preference if they booked the conflicting reservation first;

Otherwise, I think it should go to the home resort owner


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> Oh, I definitely agree that the person who is making the 8 night DC point reservation expects to stay in the same room for the entire length of the stay.
> 
> But is that the right expectation in a _points overlay on a fixed week system_?   Why do we think the system doesn't allow a reservation that crosses a Saturday, with the inventory sourced from different underlying units?  I know I've seen several instances with Friday check-in's that cross Saturday -- and there wasn't a Trust week to support one or both of the weeks.
> 
> ...



Once I figured out that your other guy is also using Trust Points for his single reservation that's concurrent to some of the days of your second of two reservations and also extends into the next week, and that Unit 6206 is the only conforming unit that has had both Weeks 26 and 27 conveyed to the Trust, that's when for me this stopped being about the arbitrary priority placement system (and its inherent Weeks Owner v. Trust/Exchange DC Member dichotomy) and instead became an issue of correct inventory management.

It is not correct for Marriott to issue a single reservation confirmation for multiple days and then after check-in force the holder of that reservation to change units at any point in the stay.  (Unless, of course, maintenance issues arise blahblahblah.)  According to what you've said here that's what would have to happen to the other guy in order for Marriott to accommodate your request to stay in the single unit for the entirety of your two reservations.

I just don't see this as Marriott prioritizing an arbitrary request of a Trust Member over that of a Weeks Owner.  Expecting a single unit for consecutive days of a single reservation isn't an arbitrary convenience item!

If the other guy was holding the same six-day reservation as you're holding - impacting only Week 26 and not Week 27 as well - and Marriott still forced you to move for your second stay, then you'd have a case of arbitrary priority placement and you could question Marriott all you want about whether Weeks Owners requests are being usurped by Trust Members.  But that's not what's happening here, IMO.  Here the guy has legitimate priority over you by virtue of the fact that the unit you want (but can't claim entitlement to) appears to be the only one that conforms to his confirmed reservation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> I have seen many times where a multi night ressie is not available, but if I check using the flex toggle looking at 1 night increments, there is availability on each night that I need.  I am assuming that is the systems way of telling me that there is not one contiguous string of nights in a single villa available to be booked for the multi night ressie I originally desired.





GregT said:


> Okay, so I've seen it both ways  ...



I've only seen what Fasttr has seen, I think.  What looks different when multi-nights can be booked with one reservation number but still require a unit change during the stay?



Fasttr said:


> Back to my question -- in a points overlay on a fixed week system, should the point user get room preference over home resort owners for the reservation that crosses a Saturday.
> 
> Yes or No
> 
> ...



My vote is, that's a leading question so the results will be skewed.  

Seriously, I'm just not understanding why you're seeing this as a matter of arbitrary requests.  If 6206 is the only unit that's available for the entirety of the other guy's reservation, and there are other units which will accommodate the second of your two reservations, Marriott is doing the right thing here.  Isn't it their only choice?

{ETA} Consider also, Greg, that for the intervals in question - your 6-night Points stay and his 8-night Points stay - the difference between you two has nothing to do with you being a Weeks Owner at the resort.  You're both Trust Members using Trust Points.  The only variable is the length of stay and they must accommodate both of you equally within the parameters of availability and inventory management.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> Oh, I definitely agree that the person who is making the 8 night DC point reservation expects to stay in the same room for the entire length of the stay.
> 
> But is that the right expectation in a _points overlay on a fixed week system_?   Why do we think the system doesn't allow a reservation that crosses a Saturday, with the inventory sourced from different underlying units?  I know I've seen several instances with Friday check-in's that cross Saturday -- and there wasn't a Trust week to support one or both of the weeks.



I think part of the problem with this issue is they way Marriott has marketed and sold these Destination Club points. The sales rep doesn't explain that this is a "points overlay on a fixed week system". They are sold points & told they can book a stay in Maui for 3 nights, 8 nights, 10 nights.....whatever they desire. They aren't informed that if they cross a Saturday they might have to move rooms.

Most of the Marriott owners (weeks & points) don't have the knowledge about the program that we have on TUG. They wouldn't understand this issue and it could create some bad press for Marriott. Marriott wants to keep selling lots of points, so I doubt they will change to a system that requires a change in rooms if you go over a Saturday night. 

I'm truly sorry that Greg's plan to stay in 6026 didn't work. It certainly seemed like a great way to accomplish what he wanted. I hope they put you in a unit that you like as much, or even better than 6026!! But I can understand that someone with an 8 day reservation is not expecting to change rooms during the stay.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 12, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> I think part of the problem with this issue is they way Marriott has marketed and sold these Destination Club points. The sales rep doesn't explain that this is a "points overlay on a fixed week system". They are sold points & told they can book a stay in Maui for 3 nights, 8 nights, 10 nights.....whatever they desire. They aren't informed that if they cross a Saturday they might have to move rooms.
> 
> Most of the Marriott owners (weeks & points) don't have the knowledge about the program that we have on TUG. They wouldn't understand this issue and it could create some bad press for Marriott. Marriott wants to keep selling lots of points, so I doubt they will change to a system that requires a change in rooms if you go over a Saturday night.


This is dead-on. Should be added to the DC points sticky!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

davidvel said:


> This is dead-on. Should be added to the DC points sticky!



I think it's dead-on that Marriott marketing doesn't include all the nuances - but have they ever?  Even when Weeks were the only game in town they didn't share all the inventory/availability metrics or the tricks that experienced owners used to get the best possible value.  As for them not explaining during a Points sale that, "[prospects] aren't informed that if they cross a Saturday they might have to move rooms," well, of course the sales reps don't say that!  For one thing, they never go that much into detail during presentations.  For another, it's not the fact that a Saturday may be involved that causes a move.

When it comes to consecutive nights using DC Points, the inventory metrics aren't affected by Saturday stays or fixed Weeks/Units; they're affected by the different pools of available intervals (regardless of whether Saturdays and fixed weeks/units are in play.)  As far as I've experienced using DC Points, and it appears Faster as well, the system doesn't allow consecutive nights to be booked under one reservation number if a move will be required, and, Marriott doesn't move owners/members from one unit to another during a consecutive nights stay that is confirmed under one reservation number.  Again, it's not all that different from the Weeks system in that way, and it's something that we all have had no problem understanding for all these years.  "Consecutive stays under different reservation numbers may require a move from one unit to another (unless you're dealing with Fixed Weeks/Units, of which there are very few.)"  That's it, it's simple and it applies whether you're talking Weeks or Points.

If Greg can show that the reservation system does automatically book DC Points consecutive nights under a single reservation number regardless of whether a move will be required, then I'll say I'm wrong and maybe change my thinking about all this.  But I just don't understand how it can happen; it doesn't gibe with how I know the online system works and how I know the telephone reps book requested stays.  And for what it's worth, TUG has never had a posted report about it happening.

This is another in a long list of good threads to refer to when trying to figure out the inventory metrics.  But I'd say that as a Sticky thread it would generate more questions than answers.  Don't we want to reserve Sticky status for the things that help us rather than set us to banging our heads on our desks?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 12, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I think it's dead-on that Marriott marketing doesn't include all the nuances - but have they ever?  Even when Weeks were the only game in town they didn't share all the inventory/availability metrics or the tricks that experienced owners used to get the best possible value.  As for them not explaining during a Points sale that, "[prospects] aren't informed that if they cross a Saturday they might have to move rooms," well, of course the sales reps don't say that!  For one thing, they never go that much into detail during presentations.  For another, it's not the fact that a Saturday may be involved that causes a move.



I agree. The sales reps have never gone into a lot of detail in the presentations. Most owners don't spend hours on TUG figuring out how to best use their purchased points. 

But Marriott's vacation club program is different from many others because it started out as a week program and then switched to points. These available inventory pools makes it more complicated.

I know if I purchased points from Marriott and reserved an 8 night stay at one of the Marriott properties, I would not expect to be moved to a different room during my stay.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 12, 2015)

one thing not currently discussed,  just because unit 2606 is the only 3 bd in the trust doesn't mean that now (1 month before checkin ) that other 3 bd owners at MOC  haven't given their week to MVC and that Greg will be staying in that other unit. 

When the DC first came out, there was a huge discussion about how was MCV going to deal with a point system overlayed over a week based TS resort. This is the kind of thing that could happen.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> I agree. The sales reps have never gone into a lot of detail in the presentations. Most owners don't spend hours on TUG figuring out how to best use their purchased points.
> 
> But Marriott's vacation club program is different from many others because it started out as a week program and then switched to points. These available inventory pools makes it more complicated.
> 
> I know if I purchased points from Marriott and reserved an 8 night stay at one of the Marriott properties, I would not expect to be moved to a different room during my stay.



Me too, which is why I think it's correct that Marriott is moving Greg out of 6206 so that the guy who booked an 8-night stay can move into it, as they're both Trust Members using Trust Points and it's the only like unit that's had both Weeks 26 and 27 conveyed to the Trust.  It's nothing to do with ownership status or arbitrary priority placement systems, but everything to do with fulfilling confirmed reservations correctly (meaning, for me, according to how they say they're handling the inventory pools.)

* This thread/issue has grabbed my attention like only a few do.  Greg, I hope you realize that I really do commiserate with you - there's nothing like the disappointment that comes with unit placements sometimes.  I like your attitude, that you'll be at your favorite place and are luckier for it.


----------



## GregT (Jun 12, 2015)

> If Greg can show



I think the thread has run its course.  I can't prove it and we are all speculating.  

I did call Maui Ocean Club and talked to Guest Relations (who helped with my original room requests) and asked how frequently a point user on a single reservation has to change rooms.  They said it was infrequent but it happens, and cited 3BRs as an example because of fixed week owners.  I don't what it all means.   

Closing on a positive note, I think Maui Ocean Club will come through for me.  They've indicated they will let me stay in 6206 one extra night, and then move to the other 3BR which will be in Napili Tower on Sunday morning, so a clean room transfer.   I will adopt the positive perspective that I get to try a new tower and that someone who needed the room more than me will have it. I still hope its a vet.    

Kudos to David Wong and the MOC team for helping me out here.

Best,

Greg


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> I think the thread has run its course.  I can't prove it and we are all speculating.
> 
> I did call Maui Ocean Club and talked to Guest Relations (who helped with my original room requests) and asked how frequently a point user on a single reservation has to change rooms.  They said it was infrequent but it happens, and cited 3BRs as an example because of fixed week owners.  I don't what it all means.
> 
> ...


Great positive attitude! I hope you enjoy the Napili Tower and the great view. I'm sure you will! Best wishes for a fantastic vacation!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 12, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I believe they're all fixed Units as well as Weeks?



Not sure what you mean by this.  There are 2 bdrm OF floors at Napili and Lahaina that are fixed, but not all.

OK, now I see what you are saying.  They have fixed units in the villas (Napili/Lahaina) and fixed weeks, like the suites (Moloka'i,Lana'i, et.) have for Christmas week.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> I think the thread has run its course.  I can't prove it and we are all speculating.


Nice try Greg. A Tug thread doesn't end until we say it ends, and then only after rampant speculation, opinion, (friendly) argument, salesman bashing, and then more speculating. 

Kidding of course. Good thread!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2015)

GregT said:


> I think the thread has run its course.  I can't prove it and we are all speculating.
> 
> I did call Maui Ocean Club and talked to Guest Relations (who helped with my original room requests) and asked how frequently a point user on a single reservation has to change rooms.  They said it was infrequent but it happens, and cited 3BRs as an example because of fixed week owners.  I don't what it all means.
> 
> ...



Like Lisa said, it's great that they're willing to work with you.   

Something that just occurred to me -

Are they giving you the choice whether to move on your fixed Week check-out day, Saturday, or the next day, Sunday?  If so, are they able to tell you that either move doesn't matter, that you'll be placed into the same unit regardless?  My thought is that if one conforming unit opens up Saturday and a different one opens up Sunday, maybe you can choose the day depending on which unit you prefer?


----------



## GregT (Jun 14, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Like Lisa said, it's great that they're willing to work with you.
> 
> Something that just occurred to me -
> 
> Are they giving you the choice whether to move on your fixed Week check-out day, Saturday, or the next day, Sunday?  If so, are they able to tell you that either move doesn't matter, that you'll be placed into the same unit regardless?  My thought is that if one conforming unit opens up Saturday and a different one opens up Sunday, maybe you can choose the day depending on which unit you prefer?



As I currently understand it, they are allowing me to stay in 6206 an extra night (Saturday night), and yet still check into the new 3BR in Napili Villas on Saturday, so that I can move directly from one unit to the next.

I think this is a very gracious gesture by Maui Ocean Club and appreciate their willingness to facilitate a smooth transfer.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 15, 2015)

GregT said:


> As I currently understand it, they are allowing me to stay in 6206 an extra night (Saturday night), and yet still check into the new 3BR in Napili Villas on Saturday, so that I can move directly from one unit to the next.
> 
> I think this is a very gracious gesture by Maui Ocean Club and appreciate their willingness to facilitate a smooth transfer.
> 
> ...


This is really very nice of them but the unit would most likely be standing vacant anyway.  I really feel that the Staff at the MOC is always very helpful and maintenance too even in the middle of the night.  

We have gone there every year since they opened up the Lahaina tower and even this year for only one night at the Molokai wing as we hated to skip staying there completely.  No regrets either.

You will have a great time, Greg.  Please, post a picture if you get the condo with the open view straight down to the ground.  I wished we had that too but Marriott kept these floors for selling later so they could justify the higher prices but then the whole Real Estate market fell apart and we certainly didn't expect that or we wouldn't have bought an additional timeshare at that price tag.  Will it happen again?  Cycles do return but we have written off the money and now just concentrate on enjoying our vacations there as long as we still can.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 15, 2015)

iconnections, 

The cycles are as follows. One, the business cycle (recession/prosperity) and two, the demographic cycle (from one generation to another).

Currently we are in prosperity part of the business cycle (the up phase (higher demand/prices)) and the demographic cycle is neutral (boomers aren't seriously dumping, but younger generation aren't seriously buying, either).

The bargains will be 1-3 years into the next recession. I am referring to the used market, of course.

Furthermore the demographic should turn negative for timeshare values in the next 5-10 years, and remain depressed for a number of years.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2015)

All,

We are off to 6206 today and I'm really excited for the return to Maui.  We've enjoyed Aulani for a quick stop but there's nothing like Maui!

Can someone remind me what the customer advocacy email address is?  Referring back to the unit placement discussion, three of the four weeks for May 2016 show availability in 3BR units where it is possible to check-in on Friday (thus a single point reservation can cross a Saturday).  This has to include legacy weeks, as the Trust only has five weeks in the entire month of May.

I don't know what the probability is that all three reservations are connecting weeks but I think it is low, thus my original suspicion that the system allows availability that crosses units, and doesn't require them to be connecting units.  (It is also possible that Marriott didn't intend non-connecting units to show as available, but it is a programming error).   Alternatively, they are connecting rooms, which is the other theory.

I would like to send this example to Customer Advocacy and see if they will investigate to let us know if these are connecting rooms.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2015)

I looked it up and this is the last post I could find where the email address was given by Susan.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1709085&postcount=3

customer.care@vacationclub.com

and there is more information in her post of a different person.  I had the email address of John Goodman but he is no longer in that department, I believe.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 21, 2015)

The generic email address for the department, which will always respond to any emails, is
Customer.Advocacy@vacationclub.com


----------



## GregT (Jun 22, 2015)

All,

This is the email that I sent, we will see what response comes back.  Thanks!


---------------



Good morning,

I am trying to better understand 3BR inventory availability at Maui Ocean Club.  These were sold as fixed weeks, with Saturday check-in, and accordingly, inventory availability can be variable on vacationclub.com.

I noted over the weekend that for May 2016, three out of the four May weekends had availability that crossed Saturday (ie, you can check-in Friday for a 2-7 day reservation).   I believe these reservations may require a room change on Saturday if the same unit is not available for the reservation.

Can you advise us if the system will only show availability where the room is contiguous and will not require a room change, or can the system show availability when the underlying room is different (requiring a room change).

Please advise, thank you.

Greg


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 1, 2015)

Just curious - did you hear back on this?  I was intrigued!


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2015)

amanda14 said:


> Just curious - did you hear back on this?  I was intrigued!



Hi Amanda,

Thank you for the inquiry.  I've been able to confirm through three different groups that the system will permit a points reservation that crosses Saturday, and the underlying inventory can be from different, non-connecting units. I also understand that it is common for 3Br points reservations at MOC  to require a room change on Saturday.  This is what I suspected.  

I've asked MOC to clarify who gets the tie-break for conflicting reservations.  The home week owner lucky enough to have a points reservation that extends their fixed week, or the points owner who has the serendipity to possibly not have to change rooms.  

I hope that the nod goes to the home week owner, because we directly pay the MFs for the property, but I realize there will be differing perspectives.

Best,

Greg


----------



## scpoidog (Jul 2, 2015)

Greg,

Did you ever find out who got 6206 and what was the compelling personal situation ?   Hopefully it was a good one.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> Thank you for the inquiry.  I've been able to confirm through three different groups that the system will permit a points reservation that crosses Saturday, and the underlying inventory can be from different, non-connecting units. I also understand that it is common for 3Br points reservations at MOC  to require a room change on Saturday.  This is what I suspected.
> 
> ...



It still makes absolutely no sense to me that MVW would issue a single reservation number for a multi-night stay that will require a unit change during the stay.  I haven't ever stood at a front desk arguing a check-in procedure but this is one that would have me on the phone to MVW execs immediately, in front of the resort GM.

Multiple reservation numbers for a multi-night stay are a completely different story - if that's what it takes to fulfill my requested dates then it's my choice to accept the reservations knowing full well that a move might be in play.


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2015)

scpoidog said:


> Greg,
> 
> Did you ever find out who got 6206 and what was the compelling personal situation ?   Hopefully it was a good one.



I never did -- and I do hope it was a good one.  I also think that MOC never anticipated this scenario and defaulted to filling the contiguous points reservation.  They may always do that, I'm not sure -- but I believe the majority of applicable 3BR point reservations (90%) change rooms on Saturday, and I'm very curious who MOC determines gets the nod on the rare instance where there are competing reservations between a home week owner seeking to extend their home week and the points user that is the exception that doesn't have to change rooms.  

I believe there could be five different tie-breaks and curious to see which they select.  They've indicated they will get back to me on this.

1)	Extension of home week (ie, I get the tie break)
2)	Allowing a pure point user to maintain their contiguous point reservation (they get the tie break)
3)	Earlier reservation time stamp (most likely me, because I am a zealot)
4)	Trust Points as source of reservation, versus Elected Points (could be either)
5)	Number of Maui Ocean Club weeks owned (could be either)

We will see what comes from here -- but I've enjoyed my time in Napili Tower.  The room change turned out to be problematic for different reasons, and therefore staying in the same room remains important to me.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> It still makes absolutely no sense to me that MVW would issue a single reservation number for a multi-night stay that will require a unit change during the stay.



It's been characterized to me as a programming error.  I do not know if it is important to them to fix.

I actually think the right answer is to simply alert the points user at the time of reservation that a room change may be required.  That's what Wyndham does -- it's actually even in the resort directory.  I would think most point users would still proceed with the reservation, as 3BRs rock.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> It's been characterized to me as a programming error.  I do not know if it is important to them to fix.
> 
> I actually think the right answer is to simply alert the points user at the time of reservation that a room change may be required.  That's what Wyndham does -- it's actually even in the resort directory.  I would think most point users would still proceed with the reservation, as 3BRs rock.
> 
> ...



If that's how it would be handled then fine.  But is that the way it's done?  The DC has been around for five years and for what it's worth there haven't been any TUG posts to suggest it.

During this conversation you're having with them, do they or you differentiate between multiple and single reservation numbers attached to a multi-night stay that might require a move?  I'm not seeing anything that suggests it as a qualifier?  It's one thing for them to say, "it is common for 3Br points reservations at MOC to require a room change on Saturday."  It's another for them to say it followed by something along the lines of, "regardless of whether a single or multiple reservation numbers are attached to the stay."

It'll be interesting to see if/how they answer your question about priority as it's posed.  But I'm sure you can guess that I'd add one more item to the very top of ANY priority lists:  "DO NOT MOVE any guests whose multi-night stays are supported by a single reservation number unless the unit in which they're originally placed becomes uninhabitable" in gigantic red lettering.    After that, it doesn't matter what I think they should think is most important, because they pretty much have free reign to do whatever they want.


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> It's one thing for them to say, "it is common for 3Br points reservations at MOC to require a room change on Saturday."  It's another for them to say it followed by something along the lines of, "regardless of whether a single or multiple reservation numbers are attached to the stay."



This is entirely the issue -- this is what is happening today -- it is common for a 3BR points reservation to require a room change, _even if it is on a single reservation number_.  This has been the entire conversation with them, not multiple reservations cobbled together.

So yes, I think they need the add the second sentence that you have indicated.  And then they are free to do whatever room assignments they deem appropriate.

I think TUGgers need to recognize that it is the exception where the 3BR point user gets to stay in the same room when crossing a Saturday.  And I'm asking them to positively affirm that they believe the point user should stay in the same room in preference to a fixed week owner who is lucky to get the overlapping room opportunity. 

Both are "exchangers" -- so who gets the preference?    I know smart TUGgers disagree with me on this issue, but as another example, I would want MoxJo to stay in his fixed week at Monarch, instead of having to move to a different unit because there weren't enough units to satisfy both him and a point user (I don't think that is relevant at Monarch, but I'm trying to broaden the situation beyond just me).  Again, this is a very rare circumstance, perhaps only at MOC 3BRs.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> This is entirely the issue -- this is what is happening today -- it is common for a 3BR points reservation to require a room change, _even if it is on a single reservation number_.  This has been the entire conversation with them, not multiple reservations cobbled together.
> 
> So yes, I think they need the add the second sentence that you have indicated.  And then they are free to do whatever room assignments they deem appropriate.
> 
> ...



It still doesn't make any sense to me, that a single reservation can require a unit change.  I'd be asking whoever it is you're dealing with to prove what they're saying, to show you exactly what it looks like in a my-vacationclub.com account when it happens.

Beyond that, to your question asking us to, "_positively affirm that they believe the point user should stay in the same room in preference to a fixed week owner ..._" 

Yes, even with the qualifier that a single reservation number might require a move over a multi-night stay, I think MVW handled this particular situation correctly.  By moving you out of one unit and into another on the check-out/in day of your two stays attached to two separate reservation numbers, they were able to keep both you and The Other Guy in the same unit for each of your multi-night stays to which single reservation numbers were attached.  If they'd kept you in the same unit, The Other Guy's single-reservation-number stay would have had to be broken up into two units.

Whether what they did is what they had to do, which based on what they're telling you may not be the case (but I still don't believe it without proof,) I think it's the best thing they could have done.  It's how I would want them to handle my reservations if ever I'm in the same situation as The Other Guy.  And, I'll have no problem accepting it if ever I'm in the same situation as you.

We've been disagreeing on this since the beginning (friendly though, I hope you agree?) and likely always will.  But I don't think we're looking at it through the same lens - I just don't see it as a priority issue or a Weeks Owner v. Points Member issue, but rather an inventory management one.  Even if what they're telling you is correct, the way you're suggesting they should have handled your particular situation if implemented on a routine basis would create additional nightmares for the Unit Placement and Front Desk staff who already face too many.  Imagine every Points Member who checks in asking to be moved from unit to unit so they can enjoy different views during a single stay??  If what MVW is telling you is correct, that there's nothing to prevent them from moving Points Members during a multi-night stay, what's to stop any Points Members from demanding the right to move?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 2, 2015)

*A 3 bedroom unit by any other name would smell just as sweet...*

As described to me by Stephanie Pharmer in a post 6/2010 series of emails on how rooms are designated, there is a decision tree that is around 6 or 7 levels deep (if I remember correctly) where the highest priority goes by room reservation date.  The only thing that can trump that is multi-week usage prior to and matching your reserved week.  As an example from a legacy floating week’s mindset, if I request 4011/4012 13 months out, but there is already someone in that unit the week/s prior and during your week, then you lose.  With the fullness of time, perhaps they have tweaked the rules based upon unforeseen complications dealing with the points system, but I would think that current possession should trump any future reservation.

Since this is probably not your last attempt in getting these two weeks aligned with the stars, two weeks prior to your next arrival, I’d send an email to Mr. Wong and ask if he foresees any problems ahead.  If there is anyone that can fix this, it’s him, and that would be the time to intercede on your behalf if necessary.  Hey, you’re already on a first name basis, go for it…


----------

